# Man Left Dog On Leash Outside Of An Elevator



## troubador (Jan 24, 2012)

I can't believe this guy was so stupid he didn't see this coming.







YouTube Video


----------



## DOMS (Jan 24, 2012)

I feel bad for the guy and the dog. It was clear it wasn't on purpose and that they guy felt horrible.


----------



## troubador (Jan 24, 2012)

Even after the doors closed he should have dropped the leash and hit the emergency stop button.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Jan 24, 2012)

Who knows what was going on with him, maybe he was stressed right out.  I've done stupid shit after getting bad news.  You can tell he was pretty distraught about it as soon as he realized what happened.


----------



## troubador (Jan 24, 2012)

DOMS said:


> I feel bad for the guy and the dog. It was clear it wasn't on purpose and that they guy felt horrible.



Yeah but being stupid still deserves some blame.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Jan 24, 2012)

troubador said:


> Yeah but being stupid still deserves some blame.



Don't worry, I'm sure PETA is organizing a lynch mob as we type away.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 24, 2012)

troubador said:


> Yeah but being stupid still deserves some blame.


Yeah, but there's a huge difference between a moment of stupidity and willfully harming an animal.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 24, 2012)

OfficerFarva said:


> Don't worry, I'm sure PETA is organizing a lynch mob as we type away.



I'd laugh, but you're probably more right than you know. They are a bunch of crazy assholes.

Fun fact: PETA tried to get fish renamed to "sea kittens."


----------



## teddykgb29 (Jan 24, 2012)

Thank God the dog was alright.


----------



## TonyMack (Jan 24, 2012)

Not the worst dog owner ever, but certainly not the smartest.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Jan 24, 2012)

teddykgb29 said:


> Thank God the dog was alright.



PRAISE BABY JESUS, THE DOG LIVES!


----------



## teddykgb29 (Jan 24, 2012)

OfficerFarva said:


> PRAISE BABY JESUS, THE DOG LIVES!


Common phrase used 'thank god'...not being religious at all.


----------



## blazeftp (Jan 24, 2012)

I was expecting a final destination moment....


----------



## Moneytoblow (Jan 24, 2012)

I bet the woman flipped when she saw the dog levitate up the wall


----------



## troubador (Jan 24, 2012)

DOMS said:


> Yeah, but there's a huge difference between a moment of stupidity and willfully harming an animal.



No argument here.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 24, 2012)

Good thing he went with the chinese dog leash...


----------



## SFW (Jan 24, 2012)

english bulldogs are pretty tough.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 24, 2012)

I watched the beginning but that was it, glad to hear the dog was okay, I hate to see anything bad happen to an innocent animal.


----------



## Ahrnold (Jan 24, 2012)

crazy sh*t !  bet owner crapped his drawers


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 24, 2012)

Glad to see the dog was ok. When the video started I was already cringing at how I thought this was going to end. whew.

Agree with the others. Moment of stupidity? yes. But the owner seems like a very caring person, just one of those times where your brain isnt working properly. Definitely seen owners who are much worse.

I bet that dog got a fat ass steak and belly rub when he got home.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## troubador (Jan 24, 2012)

In case anyone didn't watch it all the way through, the second half is the viewpoint on the dog's side.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 24, 2012)

troubador said:


> In case anyone didn't watch it all the way through, the second half is the viewpoint on the dog's side.



the dog banged his head against the ceiling, apparently from the video the only damage done was to the ceiling.


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 24, 2012)

Glad that had a positive ending. 

And thank goodness for good samaritans!

But, that's yet another example of why you shouldn't own a dog & live in an apartment complex.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2012)

don't underestimate how sick people can be. i'm betting he did it on purpose because the dog resisted getting in the elevator. everyone knows the cameras are there so he acts distraught. he was looking right at the dog when it closed.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 24, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> don't underestimate how sick people can be. i'm betting he did it on purpose because the dog resisted getting in the elevator. everyone knows the cameras are there so he acts distraught. he was looking right at the dog when it closed.


His body language was too authentic.


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 24, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> don't underestimate how sick people can be. i'm betting he did it on purpose because the dog resisted getting in the elevator. everyone knows the cameras are there so he acts distraught. he was looking right at the dog when it closed.



Right at the dog. That's what I was thinking, too.

He probably knew his GF was cheating with the neighbor, and that was her dog.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 24, 2012)

maybe he was so stressed out his brain and eyes weren't on the same page. i was standing in the living room once getting the kids ready for school, trying to listen to both of them at once, fielding phone calls etc and instead of giving my son his medication and vitamins i took them.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 24, 2012)

IronAddict said:


> Right at the dog. That's what I was thinking, too.
> 
> He probably knew his GF was cheating with the neighbor, and that was her dog.



Or maybe...the girlfriend is having an affair with the dog!


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 24, 2012)

DOMS said:


> Or maybe...the girlfriend is having an affair with the dog!



 Why that's just cruel.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 24, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> don't underestimate how sick people can be. i'm betting he did it on purpose because the dog resisted getting in the elevator. everyone knows the cameras are there so he acts distraught. he was looking right at the dog when it closed.



 actually, I can be looking straight at a nice rack of a chick and my mind be somewhere in outer space. Who knows wtf he was thinking/worried about at that particular time. But you might be unto something.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 24, 2012)

IronAddict said:


> Why that's just cruel.


Could be worse. She could be having an affair with the cat. And cats have a barb on their penises.


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 24, 2012)

Prince said:


> I watched the beginning but that was it, glad to hear the dog was okay, I hate to see anything bad happen to an innocent animal.



^^This


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 24, 2012)

Close call for Kujo.

I thought it was funny that the dog was so anxious to hop on the next available elevator.


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 26, 2012)

DaMayor said:


> Close call for Kujo.
> 
> I thought it was funny that the dog was so anxious to hop on the next available elevator.



Yeah, he figured out pretty quick what happens when you DON'T hop on.


Obviously smarter than most people.


----------



## PressuringChival (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow


----------



## PressuringChival (Jan 27, 2012)

This is messed up.


----------

